# Supercharger ICE'ing



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

So this one happened in PA it looks like, but it happens everywhere. The company has had several people post the pic and negative replies/reviews on their Yelp page - https://www.yelp.com/biz/b-and-w-smith-excavating-strattanville


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

There's no background given in that yelp post.

Where was this? A Sheetz? They don't tend to have great parking options for trucks with trailers.

Was the truck & trailer parked there long? Most of those Sheetz supercharger locations have a "10 minute general parking" allowance. He could have run inside for something and this was the only place to park without blocking somebody else in.

Did anybody ask them politely to move?

I think having people pile onto the company's yelp page with negative reviews isn't helpful.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

EV’s vs ICE cars isn’t a war, it’s a question that needs to be answered with education.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 11, 2017)

JasonF said:


> EV's vs ICE cars isn't a war, it's a question that needs to be answered with education.


Unfortunately the US has too many uneducated people, and is why this continues to be issue we have to deal with. 
I still do not really understand what the problem is with Tesla's, and why these uneducated people like to stick it to us.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Jim H said:


> Unfortunately the US has too many uneducated people, and is why this continues to be issue we have to deal with.
> I still do not really understand what the problem is with Tesla's, and why these uneducated people like to stick it to us.


As far as I can tell, it's just the belief that they're doing what they're supposed to do (buy gasoline) and EV owners think they're above the rules and don't have to.

I used to think it was a class war kind of thing, sticking it to people rich enough to afford what they think Teslas cost. But they're doing it in the UK now too, where they sell cheap EV's like the Renault Zoe, so that doesn't really apply anymore.


----------

